# (n00b)Mounting ntfs partion(Now"ntfs not supported by k

## jammin

(I origianly posted this "in other things gentoo" and it should be here)

Hi.

My drive set up is currently like this

hda    -    FAT32 (All XP)

hdd1  -    ext2 (Gentoo Boot)

hhd2  -    swap (Gentoo Swap)

hdd3  -    ntfs (Windows stuff, on my new drive, set up before gentoo install)

hdd4 -     ext3 (Gentoo root)

Right, all my tunage, vids and *cough* pr0n *cough* are on hdd3. This partion has no actuall XP system files, i only use it for storage. I only want to view use the media, not to write to this partion.

My question is, is it ok to mount hdd3 when in gentoo so i can use the media thats on there?? And if so would

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount -t nfs /dev/hdd3 /mnt/hdd3
> 
> 

 

Do the trick??

Also if this is all ok to do, how would i configure gentoo to automatically mount this partion when i boot?? (im using gnome and xorg)

Thanks muchLast edited by jammin on Mon Jul 12, 2004 9:31 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## the_sphynx

I suggest you install Captive NTFS.  It allows you to read/write to NTFS partitions and I have been using it for about 3 months now with no problems.  Once that is installed you just add mount [partition name] into your fstab and wahla...it should work.

----------

## Soulcito

```

mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hdd3 /mnt/hdd3 

```

ro = read only  :Smile: 

Using /etc/fstab you can add a line like this:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/hdd3 /mnt/hdd3  ntfs ro,umask=0222,uid=userid,gid=groupid 0 0
> 
> 

 

----------

## jammin

Right, so i editted my fstab as stated, when i rebbot, during booting it says "mount point /mnt/hdd3 does not exist....

So i try and do it via the console and get the same error.

```

root@tux jammin # mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hdd3 /mnt/hdd3

mount: mount point /mnt/hdd3 does not exist

root@tux jammin #

```

Would 

```

mkdir /mnt/hdd3

```

Do the trick, or it not that simple??

Thanks

----------

## dweebs0r

 *Quote:*   

> Would
> 
> Code:
> 
> mkdir /mnt/hdd3
> ...

 

Yep, that'll do it.  Mkdir as root it'll fix the permissions for you (ntfs is better as read only anyway). 

--Dweebs

----------

## jammin

Right, so at booting, when mounting hdd3 it says "ntfs is not supported by the kernel"

So i try at console again

```

root@tux jammin # mount -t ntfs -o ro /dev/hdd3 /mnt/hdd3

mount: fs type ntfs not supported by kernel

root@tux jammin #

```

Will the_sphynx`s suggestion of installing Captive NTFS sort out ths problem???

Thanks

<edit> Captive NTFS is not emergeable, any other emergeable ntfs type proggies?? </edit>

----------

## dweebs0r

I dont know anything about that program but its not hard to recompile your kernel and add ntfs support.  Enable it as a module and dont enable write support (unless you dont value your pr0n).    :Cool: 

--Dweebs

----------

## MrApples

 *dweebs0r wrote:*   

> I dont know anything about that program but its not hard to recompile your kernel and add ntfs support.  Enable it as a module and dont enable write support (unless you dont value your pr0n).   
> 
> --Dweebs

 

i really believe that recompiling with ntfs support is the best bet, assuming you will be using this partition a lot   :Wink: 

----------

## jammin

Right. Thanks.

What would i add to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 ???

Just

```

ntfs

```

Sorry im a n00b.

Thanks again

----------

## dweebs0r

Nope, if you make it a module then it will be autoloaded when you mount the ntfs partition.

You can alsao add it to your /etc/fstab file to have it automounted at boot time.

--Dweebs

----------

## Soulcito

 *jammin wrote:*   

> Right. Thanks.
> 
> What would i add to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6 ???
> 
> Just
> ...

 

Recompile kernel.... enable ntfs support as module ( <M> )  

then:

```

# make dep & make clean bzImage modules modules_install

.

.

# cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot/

```

thats all

----------

## pjp

Continued in this thread.

----------

